# Gps Who Has One And What Kind



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

My gps just gave up, won't take a charge anymore. I called magellan and they said they know the problem but no longer fix any gps







. if it was still under warranty they would just send out a rebuilt one, but because mine is 18 months old they will not do anything for me except to sell me another one. As I said to the rep at magellen why would I buy another magellen when this one did not last and they won't fix it. So if anyone uses a gps and is happy with it please post it. If it sounds like I'm rambling thats because I feel like I just thow money out the window. Thanks for any input.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

i have a mio and love it.it's about 4 yrs old. paid 199.00 for it


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have a Magellan 4250 and we love it. Has the AAA built inside it. So, if you are looking for a hotel/campground/restaurant enroute it lists them all and lists the amenities as well. It came in handy on our way to Yellowstone!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like the battery they put into it failed and they just don't want to bother with it. If it were me I would open it up see if I could get another one or find a substitute. A lot of companies these days are making electronics with non replacable batteries hoping they will last long enough to get past the warranty and they don't make it easy to replace. Have you done a google on it to see if others have had the same problem and maybe there is a fix.



hooked2 said:


> My gps just gave up, won't take a charge anymore. I called magellan and they said they know the problem but no longer fix any gps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> We have a Magellan 4250 and we love it. Has the AAA built inside it. So, if you are looking for a hotel/campground/restaurant enroute it lists them all and lists the amenities as well. It came in handy on our way to Yellowstone!


The unit will hold a charge but you have to hold the plug into the side of the gps just right or it would charge, the first time i called they said to get a new charger. after spending 20.00 for a new charger and finding out that was not the problem, I called back that person sounded like he knew what he was doing. after explainng the problem to him, he said that it was not charger but the plug thats in the unit. and that it would be 49.00 plus shipping to fix. when i called back 2 weeks later to get shipping address i was told that they no long do repairs.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> We have a Magellan 4250 and we love it. Has the AAA built inside it. So, if you are looking for a hotel/campground/restaurant enroute it lists them all and lists the amenities as well. It came in handy on our way to Yellowstone!


I apolgize hooked2. 
I did not read your whole post before I posted this. If I had read your whole post then I would have known then that you are not a fan of Magellan. 
Interesting info though. 
Again, I apologize for the post.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Yeah, My car GPS is a Mio got it for $150, has a 4" screen and I have to say it is never boring using it, we call it dumb dumb it will take us off the highway just to bring us back on. Told us to turn right on 101 then told us to make a U-turn because we was going the wrong way. My Mio comes up with some creative navigation, like when I was on I5 going north it wants me on 99 a 2 lane highway that is 20 miles to my right and will keep trying to get me over to it. But it does have some good things like it has the red light cameras on it but if I'm on a freeway like I80 in Sacramento it will go off saying there is a red light camera ahead and I will see it on a surface street next to the Freeway. If you don't know how to get some where it will get you there but maybe not the best way.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> We have a Magellan 4250 and we love it. Has the AAA built inside it. So, if you are looking for a hotel/campground/restaurant enroute it lists them all and lists the amenities as well. It came in handy on our way to Yellowstone!


I apolgize hooked2. 
I did not read your whole post before I posted this. If I had read your whole post then I would have known then that you are not a fan of Magellan. 
Interesting info though. 
Again, I apologize for the post.
[/quote]Thats O.K. I did like the unit and hate to replace it works great. very accurate and easy to use. just not happy with service.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is not a big problem at all, I have changed dozens of these plugs on Laptops. Most are PC board mounted but some connect to the PCB with a plug these are the easiest to replace. Find a friend who is into electronics and see if he will replace it for you unless you are comfortable with a soldering iron.



hooked2 said:


> We have a Magellan 4250 and we love it. Has the AAA built inside it. So, if you are looking for a hotel/campground/restaurant enroute it lists them all and lists the amenities as well. It came in handy on our way to Yellowstone!


The unit will hold a charge but you have to hold the plug into the side of the gps just right or it would charge, the first time i called they said to get a new charger. after spending 20.00 for a new charger and finding out that was not the problem, I called back that person sounded like he knew what he was doing. after explainng the problem to him, he said that it was not charger but the plug thats in the unit. and that it would be 49.00 plus shipping to fix. when i called back 2 weeks later to get shipping address i was told that they no long do repairs.
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Couple of questions..

Is the GPS for:

1- Car
2 - Geocaching
3 - Both

I have a Garmin 660 and love it. In my opinion, it is far better then the factory GPS in my F-350. I can get real time traffic reports...I can upload POI's that interest *ME* (not some guy from Ford)...and even have an alert (custom POI) that goes off when I approach an intersection with a Red Light Camera. How cool is that!!!

Seem very accurate while driving and quick to alter course if I miss a turn (not that that would ever happen).

Oh...I'm also SHOCKED by the things ability to estimate my Time of Arrival. I can have a 5hr trip ahead of me...freeway...back roads...mountains...etc, and its original estimate (from leaving house) is withing 2-3 minutes of my actual arrival time. Really!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DH originally bought me a $999.00 Garmin Streetpilot that went bad in just over a year








Thanks goodness for protection plans at Best Buy...

We got it replaced with a nuvi 680 and I like the features way better!
Larger keys to type addresses with, and well...I just am really happy with it...so far









Oh! And Oregon Camper sent me a link so I could replace the little car on the screen with a boat


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Garmin gps 60csx. Great for on road and off.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Check out this link for some additional related info http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...5&hl=garmin

Best of luck in whatever you choose
 








Ed


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Couple of questions..
> 
> Is the GPS for:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, why is it so cool to have it alert you to a camera monitored red light.


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the Garmin c550 and LOVE it. Easy to us, very accurate for a cost of around $400.00. As stated above, the arrival times are dead on. It reroutes very fast if you miss your turn. POI are up to date. It also comes with bluetooth cap.. Which means you can sync your bluetooth phone with the GPS and have hands free driving. Also plays music or pictures from a SD disk! It has an external volume control instead of fumbeling with the screen to adjust volume. Mount that comes with it works great. I have had tom tom's, megelans, and a JVC and I have to say that the Garmin c550 is by far the best. It tells you what your next turn is (left, right, street name). It tells you to stay left or right on interstate to get on/off exit even. Very portable and it comes with one year of traffic montioring which warns of slow/stopped traffic and more. Go to cnet.com and click reviews and see for yourself.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Gramin NUVI's are great. Magellan also has some nice units. Our Garmin gave up after ~ 1 year. The catch is we bought it at Costco. Therefore, we returned it for the full purchase price and bought the Magellan they were now carrying in the store. The result was a larger screen, latest toys, and the $150 that they had dropped in price in that year.









Membership (in Costco) has it's privelages.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Gramin NUVI's are great. Magellan also has some nice units. Our Garmin gave up after ~ 1 year. The catch is we bought it at Costco. Therefore, we returned it for the full purchase price and bought the Magellan they were now carrying in the store. The result was a larger screen, latest toys, and the $150 that they had dropped in price in that year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that with my Vizio TV after one year, and two in home repairs. Vizio was going to replace it with another refurb and a 90 day warranty. Said "Nope" took it back to Sam's Club and got paid $400 to get a new tv with another 12 month warranty.

Gotta love Sam's, especially since Costco no longer has that return policy anymore, at least for tv's.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought 3 tom tom's for my vans they were inepensive and have worked great for the price. My guys have not got lost going to a job site since.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We have the TomTom 700, my only complaint on it is the area of the screen is small so when my stubby/chubby/hubby fingers are trying to input an address it can take a little while.







Other than that it is an awesome little unit, we had gotten it off of ecost.com a while back (year or more) for around $125, it's a refurb unit but has worked very well for us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

2dayinc said:


> It also comes with bluetooth cap.. Which means you can sync your bluetooth phone with the GPS and have *hands free driving*.


I have two of the C550s, and they're great; but I don't know about this hands free driving!!!!







I do enjoy the hands free talking, however.









Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought a Garmin StreetPilot this spring and love it. I don't know how I ever did without it. I used to use Microsoft Streets and Trips to plan our routes, then pring out the directions and maps. And that works fine, until I miss a turn - in heavy traffic - in a strange place - with 30' of trailer behind me - and haven't a clue where to go from there. The Garmin will automatically recalculate the best way to get to the destination from there.

Another plus is the StreetPilot is Bluetooth capable and I have hands-free phone capability while driving.

But most of the other brands are competitive, so go with your gut feeling (which probably doesn't include Magellan).

Mike


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I bought a Garmin StreetPilot this spring and love it. I don't know how I ever did without it. I used to use Microsoft Streets and Trips to plan our routes, then pring out the directions and maps. And that works fine, until I miss a turn - in heavy traffic - in a strange place - with 30' of trailer behind me - and haven't a clue where to go from there. The Garmin will automatically recalculate the best way to get to the destination from there.
> 
> Another plus is the StreetPilot is Bluetooth capable and I have hands-free phone capability while driving.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the input, I decided to take the unit apart, at this point I don't have anything to lose. I found that the recieving end of the plug had come loose. I reattached it and it seems to be working ok for now. thans agian for all the input. John.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have a Garmin Nuvi for the non-nav equiped vehicles. I too like it better than the stock nav systems.

For hunting/snowmobiling I use the Garmin Legend.

Have you checked out the boating systems. not portable but the technology is INCREDIBLE !! Actual arial views entering harbors, weather, depth, radar, autopilot...... Ahhhh i really miss boating...... Our system was 4 years older than but still was so much fun to play with. You could actuallt plan your route and have it show you the path from an arial view with real life photography showing your route right up to entering a marina ! Check it out if you want.....

Raymarine Navigation


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> Couple of questions..
> 
> Is the GPS for:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, why is it so cool to have it alert you to a camera monitored red light.








[/quote]

Because Red light cameras are nothing but lazy police work and they are a invasion of your privacy and your rights. They have learned that if they shorten the time from yellow to red by a few microseconds they can increase they tickets ten fold. There is only one reason for red light and speed cameras and that is to make money. No I have not gotten a ticket from one in fact I have never gotten a moving violation, only parking tickets. So if you can find a way to detect them the better, and that is cool. When they invented the rear view mirror the police fought to make them illegal, go figure.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Garmin....only way to go. --Mike


----------



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a a software package from DeLorme. The GPS antenna plugs into a USB port turning my laptop into a GPS. It has alot of features one doesn't find in the smaller dash units. Besides like most software, going on to the internet gets you the current updates and changes.

Larry


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Couple of questions..
> 
> Is the GPS for:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, why is it so cool to have it alert you to a camera monitored red light.








[/quote]

Because Red light cameras are nothing but lazy police work and they are a invasion of your privacy and your rights. They have learned that if they shorten the time from yellow to red by a few microseconds they can increase they tickets ten fold. There is only one reason for red light and speed cameras and that is to make money. No I have not gotten a ticket from one in fact I have never gotten a moving violation, only parking tickets. So if you can find a way to detect them the better, and that is cool. When they invented the rear view mirror the police fought to make them illegal, go figure.
[/quote]

Well, not quite "nothing but lazy police." When I got whacked by a woman that ran a red light a couple years ago - and there were no witnesses (that stuck around) - it came down to my word against her word. She said her light was green and that I ran my red light. That "camera" proved she was lying. Otherwise, my insurance could have been stuck with the repair bill for my car, at the least, and maybe a ticket as well as my insurance repairing her car, as well.

Just goes to show - there's good and bad in everything.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Well, not quite "nothing but lazy police." When I got whacked by a woman that ran a red light a couple years ago - and there were no witnesses (that stuck around) - it came down to my word against her word. She said her light was green and that I ran my red light. That "camera" proved she was lying. Otherwise, my insurance could have been stuck with the repair bill for my car, at the least, and maybe a ticket as well as my insurance repairing her car, as well.
> 
> Just goes to show - there's good and bad in everything.
> 
> Mike


You were lucky that there happened to be a camera at that intersection...glad to hear that she was able to be proved as the liar


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Radio Shack right now has a sale for 99 bucks a Navman. I picked one up, figured for the money.......so far its great. Reprograms the direction automatically if I make a wrong turn, did not try and tell me to make a left turn where it was not allowed, Simple and works well for the money. Plugs into the cig lighter and works great sitting on my center console. Easily moved to another vehicle or out of sight.

John


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Garmin gps 60csx. Great for on road and off.


I've been eying this one on Amazon. With the recent threads on geocaching I hope to give it a try. If we enjoy it this might be the gps I get. Did you buy the topo maps, if so, did you do the dvd or the sd card, either one better than the other?

For traveling I use the nuvi 360. It's compact and very easy to use. The bluetooth feature is nice but it won't let me switch to using the phone during a call. I have to disable bluetooth on the phone. It is pretty neat to plug the nuvi into the aux imput on the radio and have your calls on 6 speakers, the mic btw works great.

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was just reminded about a few things/issues with my nuvi680...

Last time I needed to use it, it wigged out and started to give me wrong information to get home. I knew the direction that I needed to go, so I headed that way, and it finally got itself corrected...this has happened twice









I have subcribed to the traffic/weather/gas station/movie theater option, and got it to work 1 time (when I didn't need it of course), and since then, it tells me that I need to subscribe in order to get this info. After multiple calls to Garmin, I have finally given up on using this feature.

Lastly, Yes, it has Bluetooth capabilities, however my particular Verizon cell phone model is not on the user's list, therefore, one more feature I am unable to use...

Other than that.....great gps unit


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Lastly, Yes, it has Bluetooth capabilities, however my particular Verizon cell phone model is not on the user's list, therefore, one more feature I am unable to use...


Sorry to hear that...my Blackberry sync's up just fine.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Couple of questions..
> 
> Is the GPS for:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, why is it so cool to have it alert you to a camera monitored red light.








[/quote]

Because Red light cameras are nothing but lazy police work and they are a invasion of your privacy and your rights. They have learned that if they shorten the time from yellow to red by a few microseconds they can increase they tickets ten fold. There is only one reason for red light and speed cameras and that is to make money. No I have not gotten a ticket from one in fact I have never gotten a moving violation, only parking tickets. So if you can find a way to detect them the better, and that is cool. When they invented the rear view mirror the police fought to make them illegal, go figure.
[/quote]

Well, not quite "nothing but lazy police." When I got whacked by a woman that ran a red light a couple years ago - and there were no witnesses (that stuck around) - it came down to my word against her word. She said her light was green and that I ran my red light. That "camera" proved she was lying. Otherwise, my insurance could have been stuck with the repair bill for my car, at the least, and maybe a ticket as well as my insurance repairing her car, as well.

Just goes to show - there's good and bad in everything.

Mike
[/quote]

I will agree that they have their place, I hate it when I at a light that turns green for me and 4 more cars go through the red turn light. What I'm against is when they use that camera to make money and make it so easy to get caught. We have 2 cities here separated by a river, one city Marysville put up a dozen red light cameras and they are making a bundle of money. They will right you a ticket if your tires even touch the line even though you came to a complete stop and you can tell the yellow to red is faster now. Get a ticket there and you are out $500. Now the other city Yuba City is putting up cameras I think they have 2 right now and only write tickets to those who actually run a light so if you make a good effort to stop but cross the line you wont get a ticket.

Now as far as having a GPS that warns you of a Red light camera is cool, if you know the camera is there you will be careful make sure you stop on red so you will be doing what the Police want right.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Garmin gps 60csx. Great for on road and off.


I've been eying this one on Amazon. With the recent threads on geocaching I hope to give it a try. If we enjoy it this might be the gps I get. Did you buy the topo maps, if so, did you do the dvd or the sd card, either one better than the other?

For traveling I use the nuvi 360. It's compact and very easy to use. The bluetooth feature is nice but it won't let me switch to using the phone during a call. I have to disable bluetooth on the phone. It is pretty neat to plug the nuvi into the aux imput on the radio and have your calls on 6 speakers, the mic btw works great.

Brad
[/quote]

Brad,

I joined Doug in purchasing one this past week. After reading his posts, I wanted to "put one in my hands." I ended up in Orlando visiting the "out-laws" so I checked a few spots. Best Buy didn't carry that model, Sam's Club (has them on line for about $298, but none in stock. So...I wandered over to Bass Pro Shop to see one. I figured they would have every GPS under the sun and wasn't disappointed. After discussing with the employee there (who happened to own one himself) I decided that was the one I wanted, but didn't want to pay there price $399. Before I left I mentioned that I might shop it a bit, and he told me that if I found it anywhere on line (short of flybynighteclectronics.com) they would match the price. When I told him "sold" check Sam's Club.com he discounted their unit $101. Best of both worlds, lower price AND I didn't have to wait to get it shipped.

All that to say, check with the bigger store locally and they may match some of the on line prices and you can avoid shipping $ and waiting, of course then you deal with sales tax, but you see my point. Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I don't have much experience with the stand alone GPS's but the DW and I use our Cell Phones. We have Verizon and use the VZ navigator function of our phones along with a little window clip.

I like them over the stand alone units because they constantly get an uplink from the cell towers and are always up to date. No downloading new software and paying for a subscription.

I don't know how much it is to get it because for us it came as part of a package plan.

Hope this helps&#8230;


----------

